# Recent NGD, 2003 Tacoma Road King RM6C



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Finally got it back from the Luthier. He addressed my concerns, gave it a once over, restrung it, and a set up.

It has a bolt on/glued one piece mahogany neck, solid mahogany sides and back. The top is solid Sitka spruce, and rosewood fret board. 

I don't play an acoustic often, but the tone from this guitar inspires me to want to emulate some tasty acoustic guitar from classic rock, outlaw, and old time roots country. I actually want to try and get finger picking again.

The paisley sound hole in the upper bout project the tone to my ears in an appealing way.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

a few more pictures















The LR Baggs system is very complimentary to this guitar.

There still is factory plastic on the backs of the tuners, no wear or finish problems. The dead battery that I pulled out of it had a 2007 expiration date. There was some sweat stain on the fret board in the cowboy chord position.

I have spent time at the local L&M playing guitars priced up to $3500. This Tacoma will do for now, and as always, I am a sucker for a bolt on neck.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Nice guitars,however a victim of Fender's corporate foolishness


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, those were good while they lasted.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never played one but to me, it's definitely a looker.


----------

